# 85 Nissan 720...Z24 motor...Needs New Carb!



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok guys Im back for round 2. The dam carb is shot internally I believe. The motor is racing at super high idle and I cant get it to kick down for sht. Tried checking the lines and everything. did the screw for the idle speed still racing high as hell even with it dam near off. So if my carb is shot what a good inexpensive one to replace it with ? Webber? Holley? Id like to stay under 300 if possible. Just a nice strong 2 barrel thats easy to install. Thanks in advance:waving:


----------



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

man you guys dont help very much. both of my posts got sht for answers. whats up here. Are there better nissan forums or can someone chime in with some help already :wtf:


----------



## u20builder (Sep 13, 2007)

I prefer a weber because there are lots of jets etc. available.
But before you do that you should ckeck for vacuum leaks or some thing holding the throttle open because without air it can't rev up.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it could be the bcdd (boost control deceleration device) the choak, there is a solenoid that screws in the side that controls fuel flow... have you checked any of the above?


----------



## Fnztakedown (Feb 25, 2010)

Could be possibly your vaccum line from the EGR to the advance, had that problem, also there is 2 small vacuum lines on the intake manifold that is rigght next to the AB Valve located right in the front of your carb, those will also bring a huge spike in rpm or it could also do the complete opposite and give you a considerable amount of backfire,
I have a weber 32/36 carb that i bought of ebay for 288 out the door, huuuge amount of hp boost requires a complete converstion
check out the site infamousnissans.com for nissan 720 owner it is a great site to be on everyone is willing to help
here is the link to my weber carb

Nissan Pickup 83-86 Z24 Weber Carburetor Conversion : eBay Motors (item 250581912597 end time Feb-23-10 17:07:35 PST)


----------

